# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  الاستخدام الصحيح لقطرات العين

## أمل الظهور

*الاستخدام الصحيح لقطرات العين* 


*تعتبر قطرات العيون من الوسائل الرئيسية لعلاج الكثير من أمراض العيون المختلفة.* 

*أنواع قطرات العيون...* 

*مضادات ميكروبية.* 
*مضادات للحساسية.*
* قطرات الكورتيزون.*
* قطرات مرطبة.* 
*أخرى متعددة بتعدد أمراض العيون المختلفة.*


* إرشادات إستخدام قطرات العيون... إتباع إرشادات الطبيب.*

* يفضل أن يضع شخص آخر القطرات للمريض و خاصة الأطفال و كبار السن.* 

*الحرص على عدم ملامسة فتحة القطرة لعين المريض*

* لتجنب جرح العين و تلوث القطرة.*

*قطرة واحدة على سطح العين أو الفراغ بين الجفن السفلي و العين* 

*( بعد سحب الجفن إلى الأسفل).* 

*لا ينصح بوضع أكثر من نقطة واحدة أو نقطتين في المرة الواحدة حيث أن أي زيادة* 
*تفيض إلى خارج العين دون فائدة.* 

*في حالة إستخدام أكثر من نوع من القطرات ينصح* 

*بترك فاصل زمني ( 5 دقائق) بين القطرات.* 

*ينصح بالضغط بالاصبع على الزاوية بين العين و الأنف لمدة دقيقة أو أقل* 

*و ذلك لمنع تسرب القطرة إلى الأنف عن طريق القنوات الدمعية* 

*و من ثم زيادة مدة تأثيرها على العين.*

* لا يشترط إغماض العين بعد وضع القطرات.*

* عدد مرات إستخدام القطرة يعود إلى إرشادات الطبيب حيث* 

*أنه تختلف بإختلاف الحالة المرضية و نوع الدواء.*

* بعض القطرات تحتاج إلى رج قبل الإستخدام لزيادة فاعليتها.* 

*يصاحب إستخدام كثير من القطرات حرقة داخل العين لفترة بسيطة*

* (وذلك بسبب المواد الحافظة فيها).*

* تسبب بعض القطرات عند بعض الأشخاص حساسية*

* و عليه بمراجعة الطبيب المعالج لإستبدال القطرات و تجنبها مستقبلاً.* 

*قطرات العيون عبارة عن دواء و قد تكون لها أعراضاً جانبية على الجسم* 

*ككل عن طريق إمتصاصها إلى الدم خاصة عند المرضى بالقلب أو الربو.*

* تكون القطرة صالحة للإستعمال خلال اسبوعين بعد فتحها.*

* القطرات تحتوي على أدوية مختلفة حسب نوع المادة الفعالة*

* فلا تستخدم القطرة دون إرشاد الطبيب.* 


*الاستخدام:*


*1- تنظيف العين من الداخل* 


*2- يشد الجفن السفلي و يطلب من المريض النظر للأعلى* 


*3- تمسك القطارة بعيداً عن العين بمقدار 2 سم و تقطر من 1-2 قطرة*

* في منتصف ملتحمة الجفن السفلي* 


*4- يجب الضغط على الزاوية الداخلية للعين بالأصابع و ذلك للوقاية من دخول القطرة*

* الزائدة بمجرى الدمع و منه إلى الأنف و البلعوم خاصة أن بعض القطرات* 

*لها تأثير على الجسم* 


*سلمت عيونكم من كل شر*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## شوق الغوالي

يعطيك العافيه 

لاحرمنا جميل عطائك


موفقه

----------


## يوم سعيد

*لا زلت أتذكر كيف كانت أمي تشد جفون عيني الأسفل والأعلى حتى تضع تلك القطرة الحارقة وأنا بين قبضتيها أتمرد وأتملص فيما هي تحكم يديها ورجليها على بدني المتهالك وفي النهاية وبعد مقاومة تبوء دائماً بالفشل تغرق عيني بمقدار كبير من السائل الحامض لدرجة إن وجهي يسبح في مياهها فتنهي العراك معي بالقول : شفت يا يوم سعيد كل ذلك لم يحدث إلا بسببك ..؟ حريقة تحرقك ..؟!*

*يجدر بنا الآن أن نرتفع بوعينا قليلاً لنضع القطرة بالطريقة التي لا تخلف لنا أعراضاً قد لا تحمد عقباها وتكون النهاية كارثة مأساوية أقلها احمرار العين والتهابها وقد يتطور الأمر سوءاً فيحدث تورماً قد لا تعود العين الى وضعها الطبيعي مالم يكن هناك تدخلاً علاجياً سريعاً بالتنويم داخل المستشفى ..!!!*

*تحياتي*
*يومكم سعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية خيو 
والله نص القطره اطيره بره لما احط ليي قطور الحساسية 
ولما احد بحط ليي اغمض وبقوه
هاااهاا

----------


## أمينه

الله يعطيش ألف عافيه أختي

----------


## MOONY

ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
على المعلومات القيمه
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

امــــــــــووووله حبيبتي 
نصااائح ومعلوماااات قيمه
يسلمووو يالغلا ويعطيك العااافيه 
دمتي ودااام عطااائك 
اجمل التحااايااا ...

----------


## نور الشمس

معلومات جدا رائعه ياامل الظهور

تشكراااااااااااااااات

----------


## حلاالكون

*مشكورة امل الظهور على الطرح الهادف* 
*سلمتي من كل مكرووهـ غاليتي*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*يبغى لينا نآخذ الحذر*
*لآنووا العين أكثر الحواس,, حساسة >> دخلنا بالبلآغة >> هع* 

*مشكورة ع الأرشادات عزيزتي..[.. أمل الظهور..]* 
*يـ ع ـطيك ربي الف ع ـافيه* 
*تــــقـــــديــــري وأح ـتـــرامـــــي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تشكرات على تعليقاتكم الحلوه التي اضافت للموضوع روعة بطلاتكم*


*تسلموا ماننحرم منكم*

----------


## عنيده

توه الحين من كم يوم صايدني فايروس منتشر في الجوء . 

انتفخت عيني و حمره ع زرقاء ع خضرا الوان .. 

عطوني قطور .. 

ما استخدمته الا مرتين و بس ..

يحرقني لانه .. *ـ*

يعيطيج العافيه خيتو ..

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## يوم سعيد

> ما استخدمته الا مرتين و بس ..
> يحرقني لانه .. *ـ*





لأنه ماذا ؟
أنا أجيب بالنيابة فهناك من أنواع القطور ما يتميز بالحموضة وبه قليل من الحبة السوداء المطحونة التي تلذع وتحرق غشاء العين وهي - أي الحبة السوداء - من الأنواع التي ينصح بها الأطباء الشعبيين لاحتواءها على عصارة تساعد على تضميد وتطهير العين إلاّ أنه حرّاق يثير الغدة الدمعية للعين لكنه فعّال للغاية !!!
تحياتي
يوم سعيد

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مراحب 

يعطيك العافية 


تحياتي لك

----------


## أمل الظهور

لاحرمنا تواجدكم

----------

